# fibromyalgia



## Guest (Jun 7, 1999)

In what way does fibromyalgia affect the muscle tone, and does it get to the point where patient loses control of muscles?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 1999)

You'll only lose control over your muscles if you stop using them altogether, so get exercise of whatever type you can manage.


----------

